# 1912 Indian Rides Again



## filmonger (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 22, 2016)

[This 1908 sounds better than the 1912....


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 23, 2016)

thats my buddies 08 twin.....it likely raced in some events with my 08 both were west coast ca racers........first time i saw his run i got choked up....what a wimp i am


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 23, 2016)

Awesome bikes, I have an Indian motorcycle but is way newer, anyhow I love Indians.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 27, 2016)

1904 Indian stand


----------



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2016)

1920 board tracker


----------

